# Dry firing P226? It's in the cleaning video



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Are the newer Sig's ok to dry fire. I have snap caps but after watching the Sig cleaning videos the instructor checks the fire mechanizem by dry firing the gun.

I don't plan on doing this 100's of times but I do like a clean and lubed gun.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dry firing as a function check will not damage your SiG. Repeated dry firing without a Snap Cap or similar in the chamber for more than just function checks can cause damage that can lead to a breech block retaining pin failure or damage to the firing pin. I refer you to pictures I grabbed form a related thread on another forum. These are NOT my pictures, but clearly illustrate the potential for damage when dry firing excessively.




























Regardless of what the manual or a Customer Service Rep may say about it being safe to do so, I do NOT recommend doing so without the cheap insurance of Snap Caps or similar in the chamber.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Use those caps!*

Snap caps are at the worst a really cheap insurance policy. It is not going to hurt to use it and it can hurt to not. It's just too inexpensive to not use them.:smt023


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Grower and for the replies (Devil). I suspected as much but just wanted some opinions. 

I"m just going to load a snap cap to my fuction check after cleaning and reassembling.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

gnet158 said:


> Thanks for the pics Grower and for the replies (Devil). I suspected as much but just wanted some opinions.
> 
> I"m just going to load a snap cap to my fuction check after cleaning and reassembling.


Just remember to load them like any round, via the magazine. Don't just drop it into the chamber and release the slide onto it. That puts a lot of stress on the extractor and could damage or break it, especially if it is one of the older internal types. Function the gun like it was designed to function and all will be well.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

how much dry fire is too much? my dummy cousin dry fired my brand new p226 like 4-7 times today, even after I told him to use the snap caps! what is too much?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Perhaps you shouldn't let your "dummy cousin" handle it if he is going to disregard what you say and treat it in such a manner. A few dry fires here and there are not going to cause enough damage to cause a failure. Think of it in terms of cumulative effect. Attempting to speed up a "break in" period with dry firing rather than buring 500 or so rounds at the range may very well do more damage that could result in a failure.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't let your "dummy cousin" handle it if he is going to disregard what you say and treat it in such a manner. A few dry fires here and there are not going to cause enough damage to cause a failure. Think of it in terms of cumulative effect. Attempting to speed up a "break in" period with dry firing rather than buring 500 or so rounds at the range may very well do more damage that could result in a failure.


yeah i know (dummy cousin). is it still considered "dry fire" if one uses snap caps?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, but there is protection for all the parts involved in the "firing" process as there is something to "impact" the process on at the end other than the parts themselves. Last word on your cousin.....if he doesn't know how to handle a firearm, then maybe he shouldn't. If it's his he can do want he wants, I guess, but if it belongs to someone else, is he not obligated to do as he is asked or not have access gratnted in the future. Goes with anything not just firearms. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't let your "dummy cousin" handle it if he is going to disregard what you say and treat it in such a manner. A few dry fires here and there are not going to cause enough damage to cause a failure. Think of it in terms of cumulative effect. Attempting to speed up a "break in" period with dry firing rather than buring 500 or so rounds at the range may very well do more damage that could result in a failure.


im sure it wouldnt be as effective as actually firing the weapon, but would it be acceptable to use snap caps to attempt to speed up the break in time?


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> im sure it wouldnt be as effective as actually firing the weapon, but would it be acceptable to use snap caps to attempt to speed up the break in time?


i sure hope so.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> im sure it wouldnt be as effective as actually firing the weapon, but would it be acceptable to use snap caps to attempt to speed up the break in time?


I wouldn't think so since firing live completely cycles the weapon through the firing process. Not only that I think you would wear yourself out pulling the slide back to simulate live fire. (Unless you think you need the excercise):mrgreen:

Snap caps are great for checking ones aiming and trigger pull and to check a magazine for problems. Case in point I had a Sig 226 9mm mag using it in a P229 and after the last round the slide would not lock. I replaced the magazine spring popped in a snap cap and loaded the snap cap - pulled back on the slide one more time and it locked successfully.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> im sure it wouldnt be as effective as actually firing the weapon, but would it be acceptable to use snap caps to attempt to speed up the break in time?


It would speed up the break in of the trigger and associated mechanisms, but that is about it. As stated, firing live rounds actually puts all parts through a thorough cycle of action whereas dry firing only cycles the trigger action. Snap caps can also, as stated, assist in performing functioning drills like: clearing the chamber manually, mag drop reload and so on. To do so with live rounds invites the potential for mishap. Either an ND/AD or damaging a round by having the bullet pushed back into the case farther than it should be and other similar events.


----------



## piffin (Mar 21, 2010)

*snap caps*

does anybody mind if I ask exactly what are snap caps?
I was raised to never dry fire a weapon.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have a direct link as I am at work. However, if you do a Google search for "A-Zoom Snap Caps" or "Pachmyer Snap Caps" you'll see what they are. There are also function dummies for the performance of function drills when you have a misfire or misfeed, but they do not have a sufficient cushion in place of the primer to absorb the impact of the firing pin, generally. You can use the snap caps for function drills as well.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's what they look like:


----------



## piffin (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

